# princess



## pringles (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi my 9 year old rabbit princess has gone to her burrow in the sky on saturday.
she had arthritis/spondylosis and was on daily metacam to ease any discomfort she may have had so she was a bit wobbly on her back legs but this didn't hinder her she could still hop very well and run fast she also had a long standing lump near her mammary gland which we didn't want a biopsy on as she was doin so well we didn't want her pulled about due to her age 
as she still had quality of life and the run of my 50 foot garden which she last ran about in until thursday.
On thursday as she had a long standing history of teeth spurs and was not eating her hard pellets anymore only watered down ones so i decided to take her for her 5th dental the last being at the end of august so not that long ago.
i knew the risks of general anesthetic and thought that she had been ok with the other 4 that this would be the same and she would be ok.However when the vet called and said she was all done and ready to collect which when i got there she was understandably wobbly she drank from her bowl ok and had some lettuce which i took as a good sign.
The next morning she was very starey and as if in a trance and wasn't eating so i rang the vets and was asked to pop in and pick up some special recovery food which needed watering down and syringe fed which i went and got and tried but i had to lift her head and only managed a small amount.i thought this may improve with time as i hear it could take up to 48hrs for anesthetic to clear obviously this was not the case and she felt cold so i tried a hot water bottle to try and warm her up but she wouldn't keep in one place near it she just kept resting then picking herself up with her front legs and turning in different positions and a few hrs later she had a massive fit and died.
The only good thing i can take from this was i was with her stroking her as she was laying there in her cage indoors whilst she took her last breaths and managed to tell her how much i loved her.
i am now in pieces as she was my world i keep saying to myself why why why didn't i take her back to the vets when i went to pick up this recovery food if i had done maybe they would have seen how poorly she had become and been able to do something and i cant help thinking this was all my fault and i'm really upset and cant get this out of my head why when i was asked to go didn't they say or me think to take her with me i just thought she would be better off resting but i will now never know i'm so upset.
i just wonder has anyone else had similar and would something have been able to have been done for her.R.I.P princess you are so missed.:cry1::cry1:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 29, 2017)

We're so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace and binky free little girl, you are loved and missed.:bunnyangel:


----------



## stevesmum (Oct 29, 2017)

My sincerest condolences... it was not your fault. In time you will remember the good more than the bad and smile again when you think of her :rainbow:


----------



## Aki (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 9 years is quite old for a rabbit, so she had a long life with you and was obviously well-cared for which is all that really matters in the end, even if it's probably hard to tell yourself that right now. The operation was a risk, but spurs would have hurt her so you were right to try everything you could to help her. I'm not sure a vet could have done more than what you did considering her age and the fact that she already had several issues. From what you say, she was really weak and her heart probably couldn't take the anesthesia. Like you said, at least she died in her home and with someone who loved her by her side.


----------



## pringles (Oct 30, 2017)

thank you for your kind words i am lost without her i keep on blaming myself but i know i tried my best for her she was my soul mate and would do anything for her i keep thinking what if.:cry1::cry1:

best regards pringles


----------



## Aki (Nov 1, 2017)

It's really hard not to doubt the last decisions you make regarding the animals or people you care for before they die. Trying our best is the only thing we can do. It will get easier to think about it, but it will probably take some time. I do sympathize a lot, like most people on this forum probably do - unfortunately, when you decide to live with a furry friend, saying goodbye at some point is unavoidable and it always comes a lot sooner than we would have liked.


----------

